# Trying to Identify Fishing Vessel from 1898



## rossyorks (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm trying to identify a fishing boat from an early oil painting by Frank Henry Mason in 1898, when he was living in Scarborough. 

On the sail Port Registration = SHC (or possibly SHG) 10. 

SH I know denotes Scarborough but confused by the addition of C or G!!

Anyone know where this boat was registered and it's name?

Posted a picture in the Gallery.

Many Thanks


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I cannot find the picture - what was the title?


----------



## rossyorks (Sep 30, 2015)

stein said:


> I cannot find the picture - what was the title?


Just uploaded to Gallery under Maritime Art titled Frank Henry Mason


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

rossyorks
They have a Dutch look about them, possible it should be SCH for Scheveningen
do you think.
No SHC or SHG that I know of.
billblow


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

rossyorks
Vessel SCH 10 Martina built 1897 owner Cornelis den Dulk
see here http://www.scheveningen-haven.nl/info/schepen/index.php?nummer=10&lijst=0&af=SCH
billblow


----------



## rossyorks (Sep 30, 2015)

Many thanks for the information


----------

